# Meg-Gar Sig P227 10 round Mag. Fails to lock back after last round fired



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

i have been reading that some P227 Meg-Gar 10 round Mags fail to lock back after the last round is fired. I have such a Mag. So it seems there is truth to this item with some of the new P227 10 round Mags Mfg in Italy by Me-Gar. Any other P227 owner having this problem?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure if it's a mag issue or shooters inadvertently depressing the slide lock lever while shooting.... most new-to-Sig users experience this due to the placement of the slide lock in relationship to their right thumb while doing a modern 2 handed grip with thumbs forward.

Depressing the slide lock lever will not allow the slide to lock back after the mag becomes empty. I see this quite a bit until users realize they are doing it.

Or it could be the mag, lol. I've had nothing but excellent reliability with Mec Gar mags for my Sig 226 and Beretta 92. I currently own 12-14 mags by Mec Gar and they are better than factory mags.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Not sure if it's a mag issue or shooters inadvertently depressing the slide lock lever while shooting.... most new-to-Sig users experience this due to the placement of the slide lock in relationship to their right thumb while doing a modern 2 handed grip with thumbs forward.
> 
> Depressing the slide lock lever will not allow the slide to lock back after the mag becomes empty. I see this quite a bit until users realize they are doing it.
> 
> Or it could be the mag, lol. I've had nothing but excellent reliability with Mec Gar mags for my Sig 226 and Beretta 92. I currently own 12-14 mags by Mec Gar and they are better than factory mags.


Good reply that just might be my. Problem. I will keep close watch where my thumb is being placed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem... i've done it myself from time to time when I don't shoot my Sig for a while. A different grip is required compared to all my other guns.


----------



## Hamfisted (Jul 7, 2016)

Early production 10 round mag followers were out of spec and would not seat against the mag feed lips when empty, thereby not extending far enough to reliably raise the slide lock lever every time. The 14 round mags that came out later had followers that were in spec and did not have the "fail to lock back" issue that 90% of the early 10 rounders did. New production 10 rounders have the newer followers and are good to go. Unfortunately Sig will not sell or gift you replacement followers and their mags only have a one year warranty ( how convenient ...) . So check all your current Sig P227 mags. The follower should seat up against the mag lips when empty to reliably lock back the slide on your P227. 


-Mike


----------

